# Somatic Narcissism



## kwack111 (Mar 11, 2005)

that's why i think i have SA.


----------



## murderedpsyche (Sep 11, 2005)

What exactly does somatic narcissism mean?


----------



## Mazza (Oct 22, 2005)

"The somatic narcissist flaunts his sexual conquests, parades his possessions, exhibits his muscles, brags about his physical aesthetics or sexual prowess or exploits, is often a health freak and a hypochondriac."

According to a random website.


----------



## On the way (Feb 9, 2006)

Yeah, I think narcissism and SA go together sometimes. I've never heard the phrase "somatic narcissist," but I know what you're talking about.


----------



## kwack111 (Mar 11, 2005)

the only part of somatic narcissist that i have is:


> "The somatic narcissist flaunts his sexual conquests,


 and it's to 
myself.

i explained a few times previously exactly what my condition was, but the moderators took it of, so the only way i could post anything about it was to find the medical term that includes my symptom.
(the truth is, i never even knew that there was a term for this until a few days ago when i came across it)


----------



## Squizzy (Dec 21, 2004)

I think I have narcissium to some degree as well, but not somatic ... the other kind. 

I'm not sure that you would qualify if you only bragged about your conquests to yourself, as the point of narcissium is to get narcissistic supply (i.e. attention from other people).


----------



## kwack111 (Mar 11, 2005)

> I'm not sure that you would qualify if you only bragged about your conquests to yourself,


 I know that. but its the only medical term that I know of where the one of the symptoms is similer to mine, making it possible for me to tell you about it, b/c describing the symptom itself was unallowed on this board.


----------



## ophelia (Feb 29, 2004)

I'm not narcissitic. But I would consider myself self-involved.
Because the only person I am ever around is myself....


----------



## adordan (Oct 15, 2005)

http://samvak.tripod.com/npdglance.html

^not sure of the reliability of the source but there is a bit of reading there.


----------



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)

My last boyfriend had NPD, I believe. He was good looking but knew it and he played head games CONSTANTLY, 24/7. He got some twisted pleasure out of the control he got that way. He was one of the cruelest people, mentally, I've ever known, although he acted quite charming at first. He was also a gambling addict, which made him even more self-gratifying. All he really cared about was what benefited him and how he could get it. He used his family and his co-workers, as well. He used everybody. I really find it hard to believe that he had SA in any way. He was very outgoing. Sometimes I think he had no conscience, whatsoever. He stole from me. Almost every word out of his mouth was a lie. I suspect he cheated. I still get angry sometimes (as you can tell) when I think of what an [email protected]@hole he was. I don't think of him a lot, thankfully. 

Anyway, I just can't believe someone like that has SA. If so, I have no pity for him.


----------



## kwack111 (Mar 11, 2005)

i don't know what i'm going to do. 

its getting worse. 
its like i'm dying over myself.
and i don't know how to control it.


----------



## ScottishSamurai (Jun 29, 2006)

I don't really brag about myself, but there is a tacit thought that I am better than most people I am around and only really think about myself. I think it stems from jealousy of others; it's an appalling trait to have.


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2006)

....................


----------



## instil (Aug 19, 2005)

im not narcissistic, but just annoyed that people dont see how handsome and humorous i am. The fact that they cant see this....is proof im just better than them. :b


----------



## vold (Jul 24, 2006)

is there a wait to overcome narcissism?


----------



## vold (Jul 24, 2006)

vold said:


> is there a wait to overcome narcissism?


oops a typo I meant to say...

is there a WAY to overcome narcissism?


----------



## niceperson (Nov 18, 2005)

I am definitely a big narcissist. And i think a lot of it is due to insecurity. i need to tell myself i'm the best in order to feel satisfied with myself.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

[/quote]

is there a WAY to overcome narcissism?[/quote]

I haven't totally overcome my narcissism but it is much much less now. The way I did it was with analytic psychotherapy. Until a couple of years ago I was very arrogant to everyone. I was actually convinced that most people were beneath me. In therapy this 'narcissistic defense' gradually broke down. And that has revealed the exact opposite lurking behind it. I actually really like people and want friends but I feel un-worthy somehow.

:stu


----------



## orpheus (Nov 16, 2003)

My narcissism armors the tender flesh below. I long to be liked, to be amiable, but the desire is so strong, the expectation so unrealistic, that it cripples me into becoming more of a dismal failure than I already am. My only recourse is overvaluing myself in order to compensate for my shortcomings but that only lifts me for so long until the bola of sheer disillusionment drags me down again.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

A very helpful book on narcissism:

Alice Miller, The Drama of the Gifted Child. The Search for the True Self.
ISBN 0-465-01690-1

It deals with the why and how and also how therapy works. It's a good read, quite short, empathic, perceptive and thought-provoking. My therapist recommended it a couple of years ago. It has changed the way I understand myself.

Highly recommended!

Lisa


----------



## kwack111 (Mar 11, 2005)

I don't know what to do, my problem is getting worse then I can bare. I am attracted to myself the way someone would be to someone else, and to those that have a physic that is similar to mine. I have sometimes been in front of the mirror admiring myself [and worse(!)] for 2 hours at a time. I can't think and concentrate straight I'm constantly infatuated with myself. And b/c of that, I think that everyone is looking at me for the same reason and am constantly paranoid that ppl are watching me etc. I'm not sure if this falls under the category of Narcissism but It's the closest.


----------



## Ventress (Jul 30, 2006)

kwack111 said:


> I don't know what to do, my problem is getting worse then I can bare. I am attracted to myself the way someone would be to someone else, and to those that have a physic that is similar to mine. I have sometimes been in front of the mirror admiring myself [and worse(!)] for 2 hours at a time. I can't think and concentrate straight I'm constantly infatuated with myself. And b/c of that, I think that everyone is looking at me for the same reason and am constantly paranoid that ppl are watching me etc. I'm not sure if this falls under the category of Narcissism but It's the closest.


Maybe you need some good ol' Body Dismorphic Disorder! Sorry... I don't mean to be rude. You sound truly distressed. I'm just completely unable to relate to the posts of the narcissists on this thread because I have the exact opposite problem. But, I'll admit, I'm curious as to what goes on in the mind of someone who is in love with him/herself. Hopefully, you will find whatever help you need and be alright someday...


----------



## riz (Feb 24, 2006)

eek, i always thought anti social personalitys like narcissim and social anxiety personality's where complete rivals! (well, maybe not since they both might share emotional problems, LOL.) but yah, everyone is somewhat narcissitic to a degree, we need that to live.. sometimes you need others to tell you everything is ok and sometimes you just cant help but love urself so much it hurts  oh but yah, iv heard about the whole super sensitive to others opinions trait that they usally have, dont mean u cold hearted kid!


----------



## shy_chick (Sep 27, 2006)

I took this internet quiz yesterday. You can't trust them really as you need a professional to diagnose you, but it is interesting.
http://www.4degreez.com/misc/personalit ... er_test.mv
When you get to the results there are links to different disorders like narcicism and avoident personality disorder.


----------



## vold (Jul 24, 2006)

narcissism + shyness/anxious = SA

thats what I think


----------



## kwack111 (Mar 11, 2005)

Lisa1975 said:


> A very helpful book on narcissism:
> 
> Alice Miller, The Drama of the Gifted Child. The Search for the True Self.
> ISBN 0-465-01690-1
> ...


I started reading this book, the thing is, the premise of the book is that the reason the person is having this trouble is b/c of abusive behaviour that was done to the person as a child.

I have thought alot, and can't remember 
ever being 
abused
.


----------



## Lovely but demure (Oct 31, 2006)

I am definitely that sometimes... lol... it's so bad because I _am _insecure. I do flaunt it if I know somebody wants me or we ended up hooking up. I only feel better when others give me compliments. People have to tell me I look pretty otherwise I assume they think I am unattractive and even then I sometimes don't believe them even when they tell me over and over again. I also have a better day when I show more cleavage, and my hair and makeup are perfect. Sometimes I just know I am attractive but still want others to say it. Wow, that makes me look really bad. On a day that I didnt do my hair and makeup and feel ugly... there is nothing anyone can say to make me feel better. Most people don't see me as being conceited but I am most of the time, I just hide it by acting insecure. My friend said I have never had an ugly day, that she has never looked at me and thought I looked bad. I think she is just being nice or has a different definition of ugly... because I can look ugly I think. My ex said he liked me better without makeup but I can't go completely without it unless I'm just running late.


----------



## theJdogg (Sep 18, 2009)

Have you looked up Histrionic, Lovely but demure?


----------



## styler5 (Oct 7, 2006)

Can someone explain to me how this can be a cause of SA?


----------

